# Steam and gas show in Warren VT July 17-18, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

July 17th and 18th
Vermont Steam and Gas Show
Old Blair Farm, Rt 100 Warren, VT (Follow Signs)
Call Pat 802-723-5472


Sorry there was no link.


----------

